

Bitwage Releases Bitcoin Payroll for the Individual - Jonchester

As of November 3rd, Bitwage gets you any percentage of your direct deposit in Bitcoin, regardless of your employer with Bitcoin Payroll for the Individual (BP(i)).<p>The Bitwage solution allows for employees and employers alike to generate capital gains reports and file them through our partnership with Gocheto Financials with just a few clicks.<p>With the current methods, users rely on the inefficient banking systems (e.g. ACH) to act as a conduit between the traditional systems and digital currency.<p>BP(i) users, whether they&#x27;re new to Bitcoin and looking at it as an investment, or they are looking for a way to move into the next generation of financial systems, can live their life in Bitcoin.<p>A New Way to Get Paid, Bankless
10 million “unbanked” residents in the US alone either cannot keep a minimum balance to establish a bank account or do not trust the banks in general.<p>This segment of the population are forced to deal with the fees and friction associated with the check cashing.<p>The unbanked and underbanked can now access basic financial tools with BP(i).
This can help them avoid the punitive costs related to predatory check cashing businesses.
Current volatility may make Bitcoin payroll more of an investment.
However, as the ecosystem evolves, BP(i) will be ready, with access to digital currency for those who need it most.<p>Receiving International Contractor Payments Just Got Way EasierOver
2.6 million full-time jobs are outsourced from the United States alone.
After all the delays, transfer fees and conversion fees, many contractors are looking at an average remittance cost of ~8%.
BP(i) makes international contractor payments as easy as Bitcoin.<p>Want to reduce your costs?
Want to reduce your employer&#x27;s costs?
Want no-fuss bitcoin straight to your wallet?
Consider accepting payments in the US with Bitwage.<p>Private beta: bitwage.co
New features: twitter.com&#x2F;bitwage<p>Jonathan Chester, Founder and CSO
======
haironamous3bos
I heard you guys on Bitcoins and Gravy today...I really like the social
justice aspect of your Bitcoin Payroll. I can't wait when you guys release
Real-Time Payroll. I totally agree with your statement re: those who are
abused by the Payday lending industry--they will now have a viable
alternative!

------
yim
removing check cashing stores and their high fees from the paradigm is a huge
win. are you guys targeting companies with high levels of temp/hourly workers?
i would think those employees would benefit most from this service.

------
joelinzy
Wow this looks interesting.

